# koi angel???



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

So I was thinking about getting a koi angel fish, but I know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about them. I have a 5 gallon now. Can they survive in that? And are they compable with a male betta? I want to learn all I can about them, cause I used to have one when I was very young, so now I want another one.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, they can _survive_ in a 5 gallon. A lot of fish can survive in an inadequate tank. But they definitely won't thrive.

An angel really shouldn't be kept in any less than a 20 gallon. Tall tanks would be preferred over standard tanks too, because of the shape of their body and their long fins. They also like to live in pairs or groups.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes Angels get up to 6 inches tall and long, so they're a big fish. Juveniles like to be in groups but prefer to be either solo or in a pair when they are older.

They are semi aggressive and will go after anything that will either fit in their mouths like most schooling fish (tetras, rasboras, barbs, danios) and things with long fins, so no they would not be good with a Betta.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh ok!! I will definitely have to think this angel kio thing a bit more thoroughly then...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah ^^ they're great fish though! I would certainly have a few if I had the tanks for it :-D


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, funny thing I'm actually looking at a few 20, or 30 gallon tanks. What do you think, Hexagon, or bowfront?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I like Bowfront although they do skew the vision of your fish a bit but I like them better than hex's. I always though Hex's were really awkward looking and harder to siphon out. That might just be me but I vote Bow front.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah,I have a bowfront right now.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly I personally wouldn't go with anything less than a 55 for an Angel, and I would do a group of 5. They generally do best in groups, it's less stressful for them. 

These fish do get large, at 6 inches from mouth to end, and 6-8 inches tall. 

That's not to say people haven't successfully kept one or two (with two, they really need to be a true pair. As in they have chosen each other. If it's just a random male/female, there is a large risk of them fighting.) in a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have 4 angels now Two Koi angels. I adore them!! but they need larger tanks. Mine are in a 75 gallon. The koi so far are my fav freshwater angels. Go ahead...get a bigger tank you will not regret it. They could possibly be fine with a male betta but again in a larger tank and lots of plants. They will enjoy eating some plants so don't get too attatched to your plants.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok,and don't worry, I'm not all that attached


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

alwaysaBettaLover said:


> Ok,and don't worry, I'm not all that attached


I can't say the same lol I was attached to some pretty hot pink plants (two dif kinds) and they have almost stripped them bare :sob: They are really pretty though... the Koi Angels. I took a video a few minutes ago of feeding time where my tiny orange dwarf crayfish was pinching the other much bigger fish who dared get near him. So cute because everyone in that tank is pretty big. I was going to post it in a few minutes so if you want to see my angels.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have been interested in Angels too. Could I keep just one single specimen in a 20 gallon? Or is that not enough room?


----------

